# The corriente/longhorns



## BeardedChick (Feb 26, 2009)

I went for a walk today and finally saw my friend's wild bunch in pasture.  They've been turned out on our 160 acres over winter, and this is the first time I've seen them!  They are a wily group, preferring to stay out of sight.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 26, 2009)

I always was partial to TLH's....their horns and the colourations you get from them...quite the beauties! 

Thanks for sharing BC!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 27, 2009)

That one in those first two pics has "The Look"!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 27, 2009)

those are some nice looking cows.you can tell they are staying in good shape.


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind buying a few small longhorns when my friend's lease is up on our pasture (2010).  They are pretty animals.  I loved the horns in that 3rd picture.

One of our neighbors has a long horn steer that she is saddle training!  I'll have to get a picture next time I see them working the steer.

That 160 ac. pasture grows up with dryland grass over summer - mostly rice grass, blue grama, and crested wheat -  and the cows go out onto it over winter.  There's enough forage to sustain them.  Corrientes will browse on brush and winterfat sage as well.  The cows that calve are usually taken home so they can be fed extra.  These left in pasture will go home for ropin' season soon.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 27, 2009)

Breed them to a purebred Angus bull and you will get some polled calves.  

As you can tell, I hate horns ever since I picked up a neighbor who had been gored by a bull with horns.  NOT a pretty sight.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 27, 2009)

The "look" and horns, that is scary!

I do love the one with the markings on the face! 
(says the person with boring cows that all look the same)


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 27, 2009)

jhm, they still can be deadly even without the horns.  

Had to save a few of the pics for a little sketch I started....I'll let you know when it's complete.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 27, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> jhm, they still can be deadly even without the horns.
> 
> Had to save a few of the pics for a little sketch I started....I'll let you know when it's complete.


Yes, they can be deadly without the horns but, the horns have caused a great deal of injury and death! Hit with just a head you have more of a chance than if one of those horns get you.


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 27, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Breed them to a purebred Angus bull and you will get some polled calves.
> 
> As you can tell, I hate horns ever since I picked up a neighbor who had been gored by a bull with horns.  NOT a pretty sight.


We just don't have the pasture to keep Angus in good condition.  

And the market would not be there for ropin' calves w/o horns!


----------



## BeardedChick (Feb 27, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> jhm, they still can be deadly even without the horns.
> 
> Had to save a few of the pics for a little sketch I started....I'll let you know when it's complete.


Oooh, I wanna see the sketch when you are done.  If you need bigger copies of the pics, PM me your email address and I'll send 'em.


----------

